# Virtuelle Maschine



## joeby (18. Dez. 2007)

Hallo,

gibt es eine akutelle Virtuelle Maschien für ISPConfig, die ich auf einem Root-Server (Strato) betreiben kann? 

Macht es Sinn, einen Server mit mehreren Internet-Auftritten (ohne rechen- und Datenverkehrsintensive Aufgaben außer Typo3) mit einer 2. IP zu virtualisieren, um den Konfigurationsaufwand zu minimieren? 

Gibt es zu diesem Thema ein gutes HowTo?

Grüßle und Danke!

joeby

PS: Die ich gefunden habe, ist mit Debian 3.1 auf einem recht alten Stand.


----------



## Till (18. Dez. 2007)

Wenn Du einen Server in einer VM betreiben willst, dann solltest Du Dir ein System it OpenVZ oder Xen aufsetzen. VMWare ist dafür in den meisten Fällen nicht schnell genug und außerdem darfst Du mit dem kostenlosen VMWare Server keine VM's betreiben, die Dienste für Dritte anbieten, also z.B. darfst Du keinen öffentlich zugänglichen Webserver oder Mailserver darauf betreiben.



> Gibt es zu diesem Thema ein gutes HowTo?


Du findest diverse Howtos zur Installation von OpenVZ oder Xen und auch für ISPConfig auf howtoforge.com (und teilweise auch schon auf howtoforge.de).


----------

